
Helping Out With the GPU Shortage (Price Tracker) - atoz-tracker
https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/84t2sb/new_gpuhardware_price_tracker/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Do you know what else helps with the GPU shortage? The current market! There
will be lots of damaged, cheap GPUs on second hand markets in the coming weeks
and months if this continues.

~~~
atoz-tracker
That's certainly a possibility! There's also a slightly different reality,
people continue to mine while it's still profitable.

While there are certain places in the world where the cost of electricity
currently makes mining unprofitable, this is not true w.r.t the majority.

Sure, people who are afraid of the rollercoaster might sell, but the big fish
will gladly eat them up, and at a sizeable markdown. In all honesty, it's hard
to imagine that people would stray away from making passive income while still
feasible.

